# Maltese Dock crane, Malta - April 08



## north star (Apr 25, 2008)

As from looking at my previous report (The 3 towers) you may have seen the docklands were only a stone's throw.

So here's a close up of 1 of the dock cranes and its identical TWIN.
Looking over the waters during the day planning an entry/exit route i managed to take this pic.





After only concentrating on getting up there it didnt cross my mind to stop and take a pic looking up. Not to mention the pack of guard dogs patroling the yard.So heres one looking down.




Looking over to the twin sister. Here you can see the spiral staircase all the way up, that was exhausting.




The main pivot.




Looking down over into the neighbouring yard.




Inside the cab.




Looking up the lattice jib.




And mee looking out to sea 




Unfortunatly my battery died on me just before climbing back down so didnt manage to get a pic of the overall explore


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow, those cranes are amazing. Excellent pics of a cracking explore.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 27, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Wow, those cranes are amazing. Excellent pics of a cracking explore.



I like the way they march across the docks. Thanks mate


----------

